# PTE Exam fee discount



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I wanted to schedule my PTE exam today.

Is there anyway to get some discount or any available coupons which can be used to save money?

Looking forward to get quick reply !!

Thanks !!


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

I got from https://ptevoucher.in. the best discount you can get

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi 
I had used ptevoucher.in and got 10% off. It was Rs 9500 that i paid. 

Cheers
GJ


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

its safe ?

I will get coupon after payment on this site and then I will need to use this coupon during PTE exam booking ?


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

You need to use coupon before making payment of PTE exam. You can get 10% discount.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

sunny48844 said:


> You need to use coupon before making payment of PTE exam. You can get 10% discount.


is this voucher usable anywhere or in India only?


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have used it in India.. Sorry, not aware of any other country.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to schedule my PTE exam today.
> 
> ...


You can use *PTE2015* as discount code during registration if you already haven't. It gives you 10% discount I think.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Does their codes work only in India or can use them in any other country ?

I had a live chat with PTE and even they don't know if it could work


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Does their codes work only in India or can use them in any other country ?
> 
> I had a live chat with PTE and even they don't know if it could work


It works in Bangladesh. Try it and see if you still get 10%. I took mine in January.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It works in Bangladesh. Try it and see if you still get 10%. I took mine in January.


Tried it yesterday and didn't work and my PTE was almost going to be blocked for trying many times 

It used to work back in Nov for me.

Do you happen to know any other code and/or any one who could sell voucher cheaper than PTE excessive price tag? (in my country it cost US$266 )


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> It works in Bangladesh. Try it and see if you still get 10%. I took mine in January.


Doesn't work now.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kapss said:


> Doesn't work now.


You can get a better deal at ptevoucher.in or any other reseller. For where Am based , it won't work though:rant::rant:


----------



## jnrstd (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

PTE-A promo code - PECU7E465470 - valid for first time takers - GCC test centers - till September 2018.
All the best!!


----------

